
The Private Programmer - akdas
https://hiringfor.tech/2020/09/14/the-private-programmer.html
======
akdas
This post was inspired a recent HN discussion around GitHub and hiring[0]. I
compiled some other relevant perspectives and also added my own about where
GitHub _can_ fit into the interviewing process.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24373633](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24373633)

